# Mitsubishi D1500 II



## jchesley (Dec 2, 2010)

How much gear/hydralic oil does my tractor take rite now i have 5 gals. In and the hydrlics squeals and don't always raise?


----------



## jchesley (Dec 2, 2010)

I figured it out it was only the filter.


----------

